# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Question about photo albums

## Barbara Shultz

Is the 60 image limit, the total number of photos each person can have, or the limit within each album a person has?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

60 is the current setting per album. There is no limit on the number of albums. 60 is a default setting. I increased this to 100.

----------

